# kernels



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

How do I find kernels for this phone? I have an app called kernel manager is it any good? Also can I use sence kernels on my asop rom?


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Kernel manager, wouldn't use it who knows how outdated the stuff on there is. Just go to the Dev thread here and scroll around there's a few.

Imoseyon makes his leankernel for sense and aosp

Jdkoreclipse has his jdkernel has an aosp but it is slightly dated and he has a current sense kernel

Xoomdev has a kernel for aosp that's bfs

There is also a nice kernel by Ziggy for sense if you look around

A few more... I recommend leankernels from imoseyon, and xoom kernel if it gets an update.

And to answer your question about sense kernel on aosp, no need aosp for aosp and sense for sense


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

poetzmij said:


> Kernel manager, wouldn't use it who knows how outdated the stuff on there is. Just go to the Dev thread here and scroll around there's a few.
> 
> Imoseyon makes his leankernel for sense and aosp
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------

